# Anyone know how to keep birds away from my feed?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am having problems with wild birds getting in my chicken coop and eating my chicken feed. I have wild bird feeders i just wish they would eat that instead of my chicken feed. I know this isn't exactly pigeon related but I figured someone might have had the same problem with there pigeons. I am just hoping to keep them away from my chickens and at the bird feeders. I have tried an owl statue which didn't work (big surprise there, NOT lol) it even had a motion sincer and made owl noises. I have also tried a scare crow and pie pans that made clanking noises when the wind blew. No luck. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen wild birds in my pigeon's feeders before, but we pretty much stopped that with some 1/4 in hardware cloth.

Are your chickens in a pen/cage type of thing, or free range? If the feed is in a caged area...just try going to smaller wire. If the food is like...for example...a chicken coop, which the chickens only go in to eat and sleep (like mine, haha), then you might not have much choice. Really the only thing you can do is keep the food closed up so where the wild birds can't get to it when your chickens aren't eating.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have seen wild birds in my pigeon's feeders before, but we pretty much stopped that with some 1/4 in hardware cloth.
> 
> Are your chickens in a pen/cage type of thing, or free range? If the feed is in a caged area...just try going to smaller wire. If the food is like...for example...a chicken coop, which the chickens only go in to eat and sleep (like mine, haha), then you might not have much choice. Really the only thing you can do is keep the food closed up so where the wild birds can't get to it when your chickens aren't eating.


Yep, that pretty much covers it. When I had my chickens, they had a 1/4" wired pen attached to the coop. I kept the food in the coop and never had any problems. Guess it depends on what kind of set up you have.


----------

